# Watermark problem??



## ezza (Aug 27, 2016)

Bit strange this..My lightroom will no longer let me watermark..
When exporting it won't let me select watermark option?????


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 27, 2016)

Are you perhaps using export original? You can't add a watermark to an original, only to a jpeg/tiff derivative.


----------



## ezza (Aug 27, 2016)

Never had this problem before....Hope it's something single I've over looked..


----------



## Gnits (Aug 27, 2016)

I suggest you post a screen grab to show us the problem.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Aug 27, 2016)

ezza said:


> Never had this problem before....Hope it's something single I've over looked..



You haven't answered my question. What format do you export?


----------



## ezza (Aug 28, 2016)

Problem solved..Johan W. Elzenga thanks for excellent advice..you were correct...


----------



## Steve Simkins (Sep 17, 2016)

im having the same problem, which started today, ive used LR for a few years and this has never happened. im exporting in JPEG as normal, the tick box is ticked etc. the only thing ive done differnet today is i attempted to make a slideshow video and exported that which ive never done before, then when i returned to photos to export the watermark didnt work. any help gratefully received thankyou.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 17, 2016)

Please post a screenshot of the export dialog.


----------



## Steve Simkins (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Steve Simkins (Sep 17, 2016)




----------



## Steve Simkins (Sep 17, 2016)

so i just retried with thw standard Simple copyright watermark and i can see it, but its tiny, not at the correct size....but none of my custom ones work at all


----------



## Steve Simkins (Sep 17, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Please post a screenshot of the export dialog.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Sep 17, 2016)

Check your watermark settings. Use 'Edit - Edit Watermarks'. How to use the Watermark Editor to create copyright watermarks in Photoshop Lightroom


----------



## Steve Simkins (Sep 17, 2016)

JohanElzenga said:


> Check your watermark settings. Use 'Edit - Edit Watermarks'. How to use the Watermark Editor to create copyright watermarks in Photoshop Lightroom


Thanks for your advice Johan, so far i have just deleted all my custom watermarks and made a new one....it worked on one photo, its just exporting a batch so waiting to see if it has worked


----------



## junmiranda (Nov 21, 2016)

I was teaching Lightroom this afternoon in a class and I was demonstrating the use of Simple Watermarking during export but when I checked in Photoshop the watermark, there was none. I have been demonstrating this feature of Lightroom since it became available up until the last version of LR before CC2015.7. I am now using CC2015.7. I stumbled onto your forum when I was checking if others have similar problems.


----------



## junmiranda (Nov 21, 2016)

Sorry for the posting. I checked again the file and I realized that the watermark was simply too small that I did not see it right away.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 21, 2016)

junmiranda said:


> Sorry for the posting. I checked again the file and I realized that the watermark was simply too small that I did not see it right away.


Welcome to the forum.   I have been frustrated by the "too small" watermark too.  Glad that you resolved you own issue.


----------

